# Seattle, Washington Betta Shows?



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Does anybody know of any Betta Clubs or Betta shows in or near Seattle Washington?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

There's none. There are a few members here that are from the area so maybe we could start our own?


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I WISH there was a betta club here! I'd sure love to join one.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

We should start a club or group, but how would we do that? I would love to be more involved in the outside Betta world so it sucks we don't have any! Let's get it together!!!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I have no idea how we could go about this. To be honest, I'm pretty shy and socially awkward, so setting up a group is not something I have experience with.  But that doesn't mean I wouldn't give it a try, since it would be nice to have people to talk to about these little guys.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

LinkLover said:


> I have no idea how we could go about this. To be honest, I'm pretty shy and socially awkward, so setting up a group is not something I have experience with.  But that doesn't mean I wouldn't give it a try, since it would be nice to have people to talk to about these little guys.


Awww, well we can be who we are without changing that bit still create a great group or club for the love of our fish. I don't know how to go about it either but we could all do a little research and just keep talking about in in the future. I'm glad to meet Betta lovers in Seattle!!


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Awesome, I would be totally up for that. And me too, it seems like there aren't many betta people in the area.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Maybe you could join the IBC and see if they have any tips on starting a betta club and having betta shows. I looked on their website (homepage www.ibcbettas.org), and I didn't see anything there pertaining to launching a local society, but it's quite possible someone there has some good ideas for your enterprise. I think you can send an e-mail to one of the officers of the IBC asking about local chapters. Good luck! I hope you do get your club started, and I don't think it possible to have too few members, if everyone has your enthusiasm.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm up for it. I'll get the info needed to get registered and all that... I need to renew my IBC membership soon anyway... will open a Facebook group for now


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

you guys need five founding IBC members. the files on the betterbettas page only open to IBC members contain information on starting a chapter...


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks Mo. I was just going through that... we need people to join the IBC!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

vilmarisv said:


> Thanks Mo. I was just going through that... we need people to join the IBC!


yeah.. I agree. Its only like 14 dollars junior yearly and 20 dollars for adults I think. There are so many benefits.. I love readin FLARE.. and Ive learned soo much about standards. the information can be found in the files... IBC handbook 1.. and it should be the last one. at the bottom


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

So we need to have a few people join the IBC, and then figure it out from there? Twenty bucks should be doable for me pretty soon. And vilmarisv, I'll be looking for the Facebook page!


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing and just about start similar thread. I am glad you were talking about.

I think we also think organize betta show too. How about the goal for spring 2013? There is a lunar new year in February in Seattle Center, called Tet in Seattle. I think we can hook up with them and have a booth for our show. 

Of course we can do it anywhere we want. Find a local community room and rent it cheap ($50/day) or something like that.

I think we can seek partners from members on this forum and ask if they want to send their betta to the show and we will have auntion at the end fo the show. 1/2 money will be paid to betta owners and 1/2 will be the club fee. Some thing like that.

It would be wow if we have couple hundred bettas for show


----------



## tanseattle (Jun 28, 2012)

Sorry for the misspelling... I have to type fast without look. Don't have much time to think  and type


----------

